# Guess the wood



## Damienw (Mar 25, 2015)

Thought i'd show these off. 
They're two samples of the woods i plan on using in my next project (a rather elaborate tool chest)

The only hints i'll give are that neither of them come from Africa and that they're both rare and extremely hard...


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like purpleheart and ebony to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Damienw (Mar 25, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Looks like purpleheart and ebony to me


Its not purple heart, but the other is Australian ebony 

The purple one is much harder than purpleheart too


----------



## Molokai (Mar 25, 2015)

Purple gidgee ,?


----------



## Damienw (Mar 25, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Purple gidgee ,?


Ding ding! we have a winner :D 
Now i'm on the hunt for more of it...its proving difficult ...just like planing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

